# Trooper Chad Dermyer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Chad Dermyer*
Virginia State Police, Virginia

End of Watch: Thursday, March 31, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 37

*Tour:* 1 year, 5 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Chad Dermyer was shot and killed while speaking to a suspicious person inside the Greyhound bus terminal in Richmond, Virginia, at approximately 2:45 pm.

He and other officers were participating in an interdiction training course and were conducting stops of suspects. He spoke to the man briefly before the man suddenly produced a handgun and opened fire, striking Trooper Dermyer. Other officers who were on scene shot and killed the subject when the man opened fire on them following a short foot pursuit inside the bus terminal.

Trooper Dermyer was transported to VCU Medical Center where he succumbed to his wounds.

Trooper Dermyer was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran. He had served with the Virginia State Police for 17 months and had previously served with the Newport News Police Department. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel W. Steven Flaherty
Virginia State Police
7700 Midlothian Turnpike
North Chesterfield, VA 23235

Phone: (804) 674-2843

Read more: Trooper Chad Dermyer


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Dermyer.







BLUE LIVES MATTER.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

May he rest in peace.
Prayers for his family.
Thirty too many.


----------

